# Water cooling (and im told it works even better when the water stays in the tubing)



## ian_heath (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes ... well what can i say

I have recently installed the TT BigWater 735 kit and am not yet decided on whether or not it was a mistake

The quality of the kit looks great .. TT's usual over-engineering evident in all parts being far heavier and larger than they need be.
Indeed that seems to be part of my problem. After much head scratching and lip biting I was forced to mount both the (single) radiator and the pump/tank assembly OUTSIDE my case due simply to lack of usable space (anyone familiar with the P180 will know what a pain in the a$$ that psu ventilation chamber can be (especially after you have squeezed in a a/m psu as large as mine)

So anyways i have done some testing and did find it a little strange that i had actually gained a few degrees from my TT blue orb (running default clock) and it wasnt until last night - when my whole system just shut off mid game - did i realise how warm she was running.
I know most of your uber-nerds have already guessed the issue - in fact im sure you are yelling it out right now

BLEED THE SYSTEM ... BLEED THE AIR FROM THE SYSTEM YOU DIMWIT

Yes .. well seems I know this now.

But to cut this rambling short i have a few queries ... 

1. Does anyone know where i can source (in AUSTRALIA) a resevioir/pump assembly (pref attached) that will fit neatly into a 2x5.25" bay (i can spare 2) 

2. Is there an easy way to bleed such a system (ie. valves etc)

3. Am I supposed to fully assemble the kit, fill it, bleed it BEFORE i install in in my case? (I am really hoping that coolant spillage wont damage all my internals) me so STOOPID


cheers'

Ian


----------



## ian_heath (Jan 14, 2007)

hi guys

i also have one more thing to add
its no surprise that the incident detailed above is far from cool ... and may well end up costing me a nice healthy wad of the papery stuff, however it could be worse still.

now i havent fired her up again yet (and wont be until i have the entire cooling system tested) but when i fired it up just after it shut off mid game (due to cpu overheating caused by air pocket) i quickly took a look at the boot/bios menu and found it strange that my chip was only clocking 1.6g or so even though it was seeing a 2.13g core2 chip. 
Then as soon as i got my desktop i started up my temp app (asus suite) and was horrified to see it was showing 105c or so (and as you would expect alarms were a plenty)

it would have been running like this for no more than 90 seconds (overlooking the initial overheating) but has anyone had a new core2 duo cpu running for very short bursts at this region and if so did she hold it together??


I feel so guilty i have neglected her and really hope she isnt fried

*slyly eyes off the new e6600*

Ian


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

not really sure. can try dangerden, i know they ship alot of places. put on all the waterblocks outside of case, tubing inside of case, and fill it inside. dont worry, depending on res, you wont spill. even if you do, you will probably be able to get it before it touches your stuff. and even in the weird case that it does, dry it off, let it sit for a while, and you should be fine


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would prolly look for a pump like this from swiftech
http://www.pccasegear.com/prod4131.htm

and a water bay like this maybe
http://www.pccasegear.com/prod2014.htm

or a combined unit like this
http://www.chilledpc.com.au/store/p...d=713&osCsid=b259e295a06aa440bca63e23931abb53
or
http://www.chilledpc.com.au/store/p...d=437&osCsid=b259e295a06aa440bca63e23931abb53
you would prolly have to make a platform for it to sit in a double bay but that wouldn't be hard, the only problem with bay reservoirs is filling and topups

I suspect that you do not have your water block mounted correctly and would look at that first. Both of my systems have self bled in no time at all but when I started up I would start and stop the system in short bursts to push the coolant through to a point where the tubing was full and then leave it running and top up the reservoir.

I use this reservoir on my system and mounted it with no problem altho i do have a full tower and are not 100% familiar with a real life 180P.
http://www.pccasegear.com.au/prod2832.htm

I am also not a fan of TT water cooling.

If you are interested I have a full kit here that you may be able to pillage for a good price.

I have one of these that you can have for $25 + postage and is only about 3 to 4 mths old
http://www.pccasegear.com/prod2788.htm


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

:4-dontkno Never seen or worked on watercooled system,but would seem logical that bleed valve should at highest point of system. Install one there if not.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

bleed valve should be at bottom, fill port on top


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the air bleeds out when it returns to the tank,i use a small funnel to top up
i agree with the post above it sounds like your cpu block is not mounted properly my cpu runs 10c above the m/b tempreture with this system,currently it is on 37c


----------

